# Casket of Souls...



## Master_Caleb (Jan 5, 2009)

I recently pick up a CoS, but was disappointed when it didn't come with a base (although looking at the back of the box it seems to come with one). I was wondering if anyone knows if it is supposed to or not. I have personally got a Biovore before with 3 acid mines (not the variety), and the other day my friend opened a battle for skull pass box that didn't contain any drawfs (well okay it had a canon...) so it doesn't seem unusual for there to be an error. As so I figured it may be best to ask if it is supposed to have one, and if so I need to call GW, and bug them for one. xD As for my friend he is in the process, but to me it just proves that the goblins won. xD

Thanks,

~MC


----------



## NagashKhemmler (Apr 28, 2009)

It doesn't come with a base, really in itself, it is the base....


----------



## Vaul (Dec 29, 2008)

I use a block of wood for mine.


----------



## NagashKhemmler (Apr 28, 2009)

I noticed you removed a skull from the front right, I'm guessing it gave you the same grief with attaching the casket guard as it gave me lol


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

I think it aint supposed to have a base with it. Its just one of those models that folks like to make bases for and attach them to for increased good looks. I would make the base out of plastic card, I do however believe that many folks have used a spare movement tray for it. If you make a base for it Id strongly suggest that you make the models removeable since that will make it alot easier to use ingame. This also gives you another Lich Priest to use even if you dont want to use the Casket:victory:

About your friends BFSP he should defo call GWs customer service about that if he hasnt allreadyk:


----------

